# Stinky problem



## wildcatervin (Aug 16, 2013)

Well you all remember me posting about the bad smell in the RV.Well here is the update (admit I must really be Dumb)went out to the camper with a can of Lysol to try to get rid of the smell.Finnally did all of the spraying and got to the kitchen sink which has a trash can under it,and there was the problem.We always take all the trash out when we get back,but the lady was fealing bad and I had a cleaning lady come and clean the RV.Well somewhere she found some old meat,guess I missed it when unpacking.Well she put it in the garbage under the sink,and we all know how it was after a month.Just my dumb luck for not finding it early on.But 1 good thing,I have a very clean holding tank.Just shows we take things for granted at times.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2013)

glad you was able to find it, good lesson learned. One of my problem is I forget the coffee pot filter which still has coffee grind still in it the next time out. Good thing it is easy to clean, so no harm done or smell.


----------

